# Favorite Comic Strips No Longer In Papers?



## b23hqb

What are some of your favorite comics you used to read in the daily rags that are no longer out, due to the artist being burned out or just changing directions?

For me:

Calvin and Hobbes
The Far Side
Doonesbury (even with the leftist bent)


----------



## vraiblonde

Calvin and Hobbes, hands down.  Far Side is another good one.  Boondocks was great.

My other favorites were Sherman's Lagoon and Pearls Before Swine - are those still being printed?  I don't get the WashPo anymore.


----------



## kwillia

Calvin and Hobbes hands up-down-up-down-up-down


----------



## RoseRed

kwillia said:


> Calvin and Hobbes hands up-down-up-down-up-down



Agree!  I have several of the published books.  

I do also miss The Far Side.


----------



## b23hqb

vraiblonde said:


> Calvin and Hobbes, hands down.  Far Side is another good one.  Boondocks was great.
> 
> My other favorites were Sherman's Lagoon and Pearls Before Swine - are those still being printed?  I don't get the WashPo anymore.



P B S is daily here in the Tribune. Have not seen the alligators lately, though, and Rat seems to be taking over.


----------



## b23hqb

RoseRed said:


> Agree!  I have several of the published books.
> 
> I do also miss The Far Side.




Calvin's dad rocked - really liked the way he 'splained science and fact to the kid with the snow creature monsters.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

Hmmm, just look at my avatar.
Best Comic Strip Ever!


----------



## Merlin99

P





b23hqb said:


> What are some of your favorite comics you used to read in the daily rags that are no longer out, due to the artist being burned out or just changing directions?
> 
> For me:
> 
> Calvin and Hobbes
> The Far Side
> Doonesbury (even with the leftist bent)



One of my favorites was Mandrake the Magician.


----------



## Blister

I didn't know they still printed newspapers.


----------



## FireBrand

No more Zap comix street vendors in Georgetown. Dang.


----------



## stgislander

Have to agree with Calvin and Hobbes and add in Bloom County.


----------



## b23hqb

stgislander said:


> Have to agree with Calvin and Hobbes and add in Bloom County.



Bloom County. Forgot about that one. Opus and Bill the stoned cat. Way funny.


----------



## GregV814

well, the Family Circle should have been banned several decades ago.. Those poor little kids with enormous heads and apparent high caloric intake......


Calvin and Hobbs, Far Side...yup.

Some have been around along time and attempted to change with the times, like Beetle Bailey, Blondie, Mutt and Jeff....and what abour Garfield?


----------

